# Dust problem with switch



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've had that saw for years. Used it a lot. Nice saw like you said. Tons of dust and never had the switch problem. What gives here?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Also had it for 5+ yrs. Never had that problem either.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

some times the design or manufacturing practices allow dust to get into the switch and cause it to malfunction. Your may have some variation in it where there is a crack for dust to get in. I had the same problem on the old Craftsman band saw I bought. It worked when I bought it and the after I assembled it I had no power to the light or the motor.. I opened up the switch and it was packed full of dust and the contacts were burned a bit. I cleaned it real good filed the contacts and thenIi put tape around the small crack between the front plate and the box to keep it out.

I think the Saran wrap will really prevent your problem!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Bosch also had problems with their flagship 1617 router switch going wonky from dust penetration. Just read the old reviews to hear the complaints.

I purchased one about 3 years back and have had zero problems and think they quietly upgraded the switch so as to not draw attention to the defect. Kind of like the "silent recall" the Japanese auto-makers do to avoid bad PR.

I'll wager a guess that those having no problem have newer switches and that if the OP contacts Bosch they might send him one at no charge.

Please let us know how this works out.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

yup- dust happens - I have an older sliding Bosch that needs an occasional blowing out. Worst yet, I had a General International 50-260 table saw that was supposed to have a TEFC (Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled) motor - ya, it wasn't totally enclosed - it was so packed with dust it needed an operation for dust catheterization. BTW, full cyclone based dust collection on all tools all the time.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

The seran wrap was too late I think. The switch failed closed again so I installed a new switch and when I installed it I wrapped it in seran wrap. It is working now. I disassembled the old switch and it had some dust burned black in it and one of the contacts had welded itself closed.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

i had the Bosch 10" clider for a few years and had a lot of problems with it. Replaced the switch. Had problems with the sliding mechanism sticking also. Preformed all maintenance and spoke to Bosch before I finally got rid of it and bought another brand. Any saw can sometimes be a lemon and when that seems to be the case it is best to just replace it.


----------



## DDWW (Sep 7, 2016)

The same thing happened on my Hitachi 12" compound sliding miter, except after sticking for awhile it just stopped working. I was able to find the parts list and get the switch on Amazon Prime delivered in two days. I replaced it.

if you have to go that route I found it hard to get the switch and wires back in place and reassembled. Take pictures as you disassemble. In my case I had to put the wires back in the same order one on top of the other. I finally figured out that I could use a zip tie to keep the switch in place then cut it and slide it out at the last minute.

I have a bosch router and jig saw and oscillating saw. I like them a lot accept for the collar guide system for the router. They tried to come up with a quick change system and its a total failure.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Tired of this SPAM!


----------

